# Burning More Fat



## The Works (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello all,   

I'm coming up on my one year in the Army (still a new guy). I'm currently in the best shape of my life. I go to PT every morning (like I should) and I also go to the gym every night with the weekends being off days. Now even with progress everywhere else, I have gained weight. I've always been a little wider around my lower tummy and have the nice beautiful love handles hanging off my lower back. My chain of command has told me that the Army just changed its bodyfat percentages again so I am now over... I eat very clean, run fast, and lift heavy and have been seeing progress I just can't seem to shake that lower back fat. Does anyone have any tips or anything? I know there isn't some magic fat loss pill I've just run out of ideas.....


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 11, 2016)

The answer is in your diet.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 11, 2016)

Everyone says they eat "clean", or claim they don't overeat.

Track calories and adjust accordingly.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 11, 2016)

So, are you over your Army weight limit for your height?  If not it shouldn't matter.

ie, I am 6-0 38 yrs old, so I can weigh 200 lbs.
If I am 199lbs, but have a 60 inch waist, I am still good....

Anywho.....Prone Cobras, ab wheel, good morning lifts, Roman Chairs will smoke that back fat.
Add a weighted vest to the above once you get the hang of it....


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 11, 2016)

Consult a Registered Dietician and hook up with a certified personal trainer, ideally one with experience in helping people lose weight.


----------



## The Works (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you, I do realize a lot of people say they eat clean. I will begin tracking my calories and adding those exercises into my workouts. Appreciate it! Thanks again!



SpongeBob*24 said:


> So, are you over your Army weight limit for your height?  If not it shouldn't matter.
> 
> ie, I am 6-0 38 yrs old, so I can weigh 200 lbs.
> If I am 199lbs, but have a 60 inch waist, I am still good....
> ...


And yes, I'm 18 years old, 72 inches and weigh 200lbs. When they tape me around my belly button I'm at 36 inches


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 11, 2016)

It's all about the neck. Try to get the biggest neck possible


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 11, 2016)

So you are limited to 190 lbs.

The way I see it you can do 4 things:
Core exercises to smoke your waist - keep same weight just lower waist measurement.
Bigger neck - keep wt and waist but get that neck huge
Loose 10 lbs - noone wants to do this
DIET - automatically makes you feel horrible

That is the order I would attempt.
I am no professional anything, I just know I think dieting should always be the last attempt because you can jack up your metabolism.  You are 18 years old.  You should be partying and eating like a rock star and not worrying if a crouton in your salad will make you feel like shit for 2 weeks!


----------



## CDG (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't think anyone is saying worry about salad croutons.  Stay away from fast food, sugary drinks, and desserts.  Eat fresh foods.  Meats, veggies, fruits, nuts, seeds, etc.  Once a week, eat whatever you want.  Or don't.  I used to be much more strict with my diet when I was competing in CrossFit.  I lost the desire to even take a cheat day for a few months at a time because I enjoyed how I felt eating clean.  It's not hard to make an 18 year old metabolism shed pounds if you quit eating like shit.  I heard "Bro, I eat SO clean" from countless clients.  Then I would make them keep a food log and would find out clean meant McDonald's 3x a week, a 12 pack of soda a week, candy throughout the day at work, etc.


----------



## The Works (Jun 11, 2016)

I completely agree with the eating clean part. I eat at the DFAC so I'm going for the best stuff I can from there. I'm at the point where even if I have a couple chips I feel disgusting....... I've never had a quick metabolism. I just don't want to be kicked out of the Army because of the little bit of fat around my waist I have (only freaking place it's at too...) I appreciate everyone's comments. Thank you all again.


----------



## Etype (Jun 12, 2016)

As long as your tape test is ok, don't sweat it.

I've been taped every time I've ever had to weigh in, but my traps connect to my ears.


----------



## The Works (Jun 12, 2016)

Etype said:


> As long as your tape test is ok, don't sweat it.
> 
> I've been taped every time I've ever had to weigh in, but my traps connect to my ears.


That is where it is becoming a problem, the tape.. I don't really mind my weight. Everywhere else on me is solid just these sides.. I want to lose it so not only do I not have to worry about the tape test, I just want to feel better about it in general.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2016)

@The Works -

Do you drink beer?


----------



## The Works (Jun 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @The Works -
> 
> Do you drink beer?


No, I'm 18 and it is just not worth the risk. I don't drink soda anymore either or like any energy drinks.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 12, 2016)

Sugar is the enemy, and good for you for recognizing it.  But here's the thing: sugar is in SO much...learn to read labels, ixnay all fast food (of course stuff like Subway_ can_ be good, and when I was in they were prolific on bases), and continue the PT as you are.  I second hooking up with a sports nutritionist/sports dietitian.  If you want to try a go-it-yourself route, look up books by Nancy Clark sports nutrition.


----------



## The Works (Jun 12, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Sugar is the enemy, and good for you for recognizing it.  But here's the thing: sugar is in SO much...learn to read labels, ixnay all fast food (of course stuff like Subway_ can_ be good, and when I was in they were prolific on bases), and continue the PT as you are.  I second hooking up with a sports nutritionist/sports dietitian.  If you want to try a go-it-yourself route, look up books by Nancy Clark sports nutrition.


I'm going to go meet with a nutritionist tomorrow after work. Thank you!


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 12, 2016)

Etype said:


> As long as your tape test is ok, don't sweat it.
> 
> I've been taped every time I've ever had to weigh in, but my traps connect to my ears.



*#trapasaurusrex #velocitraptor*

....Don't hate me.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 12, 2016)

The Army fat program is so retarded!

E-Type is a greek god and has to be taped.  I am a weak commo guy with 16 year old girl shoulders and have never had to be taped.

Bottom line TW, you know you body.  I would work out more before dieting but it seems I am over ruled here.

Good luck bro!  Mostly I am jealous.  I hit 6-0 165 when I was 14, size 14 shoes with a 32 in waist and never grew.  

Keep us posted on your journey my man!!!!


----------



## The Works (Jun 12, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> The Army fat program is so retarded!
> 
> E-Type is a greek god and has to be taped.  I am a weak commo guy with 16 year old girl shoulders and have never had to be taped.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 15, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Anywho.....Prone Cobras, ab wheel, good morning lifts, Roman Chairs will smoke that back fat.
> Add a weighted vest to the above once you get the hang of it....



Just want to clear up some bro science. You cannot spot reduce fat. Working certain muscle groups cannot reduce fat only in that area. You may gain muscle and tone that area making it appear leaner as if you lost fat there, but fat burns off of your body as a whole regardless what muscles you workout.

Males tend to store fat in their lower back and abs the most, so that will typically be the last fat you will lose when dropping weight.



Also, I agree with everyone. It's all about the diet! You have to put your body into a caloric deficit in order for your body to burn fat. The trick that I have been using lately is to do fasted cardio and doing intermittent fasting. You just have to make sure you don't eat too many calories for the day. I have lost about 17 lbs so far using this technique.


----------



## CrimsonWave (Jul 20, 2016)

You may not eat bad but be aware... booze is your enemy, loaded with sugar and shit you don't need, I aint sayin don't drink at all (unless your underage of course) but I am just saying your body will thank you if you cut booze out and you will see results.


----------



## The Works (Jul 23, 2016)

I figured spot reducing wasn't a thing. I've been trying to intermittent fasting and from what I have read, you can't gain muscle while you're in a caloric deficit. So would you guys recommend bulking a little bit to try adding on that muscle or just completely lean out?


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 23, 2016)

The Works said:


> I figured spot reducing wasn't a thing. I've been trying to intermittent fasting and from what I have read, you can't gain muscle while you're in a caloric deficit. So would you guys recommend bulking a little bit to try adding on that muscle or just completely lean out?



In general that is correct. It really depends where you are in your physical abilities. A young fat guy first starting to lift will most likely put on muscle even in a caloric deficit, but for most of us you're right. 

It depends what your goals are. You could lean out, then lean bulk afterwards. Or you could bulk up and gain muscle then lean out. Whatever you choose just be patient with your goals and stick it out!!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 23, 2016)

Good luck The Works!!!!


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 23, 2016)

CrimsonWave said:


> You may not eat bad but be aware... booze is your enemy, loaded with sugar and shit you don't need, I aint sayin don't drink at all (unless your underage of course) but I am just saying your body will thank you if you cut booze out and you will see results.



Can you give more detail?


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 23, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Can you give more detail?


There are 7 calories for every gram of pure alcohol. This is quite a bit when compared to carbs and protein which have 4 calories per gram and fat with 9 calories per gram.
Alcohol such as beer or liquor also has a bunch of carbs in it as well. So add all that together and you're getting nearly 100 calories for every shot you take and about 170 calories for every beer you drink.
Say you have 2 shots and 2 beers, you're already pushing 600 calories. And most people eat when they drink so add a meal to that and you are well over 1000 calories. Do this often enough and it is a recipe for weight gain.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 24, 2016)

Beer.  My nemesis.

All other foods are a non-factor to me...but beer?

Damn you for tasting so good.


----------



## CrimsonWave (Jul 25, 2016)

@Fliehr13 is correct in what he is stating and is pretty much the same information I would post so I wont beat a dead horse on that... Beer is like saying hey I would love to just eat an entire loaf of heavy bread and just let it sit there.. The most problematic are for males and fat is their lower back and stomach region which is where your body is going to store all of those carbs... it has to be an equal rhythm of the intake of carbs and nutrients vs the output of anaerobic and aerobic ( yes it matters a whole hell of a lot in which you are doing... you need both)  exercising you are executing.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 25, 2016)

Calories in Beer - Compare Beer Calories/Alcohol/Carbohydrates


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2016)

The best process I have found that really works is to bulk dirty, lean clean in a three month rotation. I'm at 3.13% body fat.


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

Jacob Boyle said:


> The best process I have found that really works is to bulk dirty, lean clean in a three month rotation. I'm at 3.13% body fat.



3%?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 25, 2016)

Jacob Boyle said:


> The best process I have found that really works is to bulk dirty, lean clean in a three month rotation. I'm at 3.13% body fat.



How so?


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> 3%?


Yes 3.13%



Marine0311 said:


> How so?


Its just what works for me personally


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

Jacob Boyle said:


> Yes 3.13%



What gave you this measurement?  3% is rather abnormal, especially for someone who is not a pro.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> What gave you this measurement?  3% is rather abnormal, especially for someone who is not a pro.


I'm also only 155 lbs and 67in.


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

Cool man.


----------



## CrimsonWave (Jul 25, 2016)

one would assume (Im no expert) that staying at 3% would be un godly unhealthy.... I would think the only time dudes go that low are for competitions or shows.. I mean I may be wrong but staying at 3% seems extremely unhealthy.. so please explain.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2016)

Jacob Boyle said:


> I'm also only 155 lbs and 67in.



Still, 3%?

I came out of bootcamp at your exact measurements and no way was I only 3% body fat. Not doubting you, but would be interested to know who (and how) that measurement was done.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> Cool man.


No I'm just stating. That's why it is so low. I had it done at my local gym. They pinch the skin a few times, take a few tape measurements, then plug it into the calculator.



CrimsonWave said:


> one would assume (Im no expert) that staying at 3% would be un godly unhealthy.... I would think the only time dudes go that low are for competitions or shows.. I mean I may be wrong but staying at 3% seems extremely unhealthy.. so please explain.


I've never been told it was unhealthy.



CrimsonWave said:


> one would assume (Im no expert) that staying at 3% would be un godly unhealthy.... I would think the only time dudes go that low are for competitions or shows.. I mean I may be wrong but staying at 3% seems extremely unhealthy.. so please explain.





Ooh-Rah said:


> Still, 3%?
> 
> I came out of bootcamp at your exact measurements and no way was I only 3% body fat. Not doubting you, but would be interested to know who (and how) that measurement was done.



No I'm just stating. That's why it is so low. I had it done at my local gym. They pinch the skin a few times, take a few tape measurements, then plug it into the calculator. I heard hydrostatic testing is the most accurate.


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

Jacob Boyle said:


> No I'm just stating. That's why it is so low. I had it done at my local gym. They pinch the skin a few times, take a few tape measurements, then plug it into the calculator.



Yeah man, you're not at 3%.  That is a highly unaccurate way to measure BF%, especially when you're talking about trying to measure a percentage that low.  3% is only sustainable for a short period of time, and even then it takes a Matt Fraser-esque focus on your caloric intake vs. expenditure.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> Yeah man, you're not at 3%.  That is a highly unaccurate way to measure BF%, especially when you're talking about trying to measure a percentage that low.  3% is only sustainable for a short period of time, and even then it takes a Matt Fraser-esque focus on your caloric intake vs. expenditure.


Tell me then, how do you measure it.


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

Jacob Boyle said:


> Tell me then, how do you measure it.



You can measure it that way, but it's got an accuracy of +/- 4% if someone who really knows what they're doing administers it.  The measure of error goes up as the skill and experience of the measurer goes down.  3% is considered the bare minimum BF% to maintain reproductive functions and normal metabolic functions.  Like I said already, it's not a percentage people just randomly get to.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> Yeah man, you're not at 3%.  That is a highly unaccurate way to measure BF%, especially when you're talking about trying to measure a percentage that low.  3% is only sustainable for a short period of time, and even then it takes a Matt Fraser-esque focus on your caloric intake vs. expenditure.





CDG said:


> You can measure it that way, but it's got an accuracy of +/- 4% if someone who really knows what they're doing administers it.  The measure of error goes up as the skill and experience of the measurer goes down.  3% is considered the bare minimum BF% to maintain reproductive functions and normal metabolic functions.  Like I said already, it's not a percentage people just randomly get to.


Well all I can say is the number that has been given to me. I have had the test taken periodically over the past two years. Started working out around 8%( again the number that was given to me) to where I am now.


----------



## CrimsonWave (Jul 25, 2016)

Well I know At my base gym the HAWC has one of those bod pods you get into, that determine the most accurate Body Fat %. But the science behind the way those work can still yield to a pretty big window of margin of error...


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> You can measure it that way, but it's got an accuracy of +/- 4% if someone who really knows what they're doing administers it.  The measure of error goes up as the skill and experience of the measurer goes down.  3% is considered the bare minimum BF% to maintain reproductive functions and normal metabolic functions.  Like I said already, it's not a percentage people just randomly get to.



I'm not disagreeing with you as I know your background, but what other methods would you recommend?


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you as I know your background, but what other methods would you recommend?



There's nothing wrong with using that method, I just wanted the poster to understand the percentage of error involved.  Claiming 3% is akin to the poster we had awhile back claiming a 12 something minute 5K.  That's the reason I wanted to find out more about where that number was coming from.  Here's a link to the most common testing methods and a basic breakdown of the biases/problems within each one.

Which is the Most Accurate Body Fat Calculator / Measurement Method?  |  Exercise Biology


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2016)

@CDG  I'm not disagreeing with you either. However the site you provided even stated that the skin calipers are "consistent" as long as you do it correctly and with the other test your results can change based on water intake.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2016)

@Jacob Boyle  - Half a dozen different sites with examples of body fat - I guess you'll have to ask yourself, do you really look like that?
I'd say to you that if you do, then there would not even be enough skin for a caliper to pinch!


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

Jacob Boyle said:


> @CDG  I'm not disagreeing with you either. However the site you provided even stated that the skin calipers are "consistent" as long as you do it correctly and with the other test your results can change based on water intake.



Consistent is different from accuracy.  Just because it consistently says one number doesn't mean that number is actually correct.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2016)

@Ooh-Rah @CDG I stand corrected. I may be off by 3-4% , But what is the margin of error? When done professionally by a trainer.


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

Jacob Boyle said:


> @Ooh-Rah @CDG I stand corrected. I may be off by 3-4% , But what is the margin of error? When done professionally by a trainer.



There are way too many variables.  The test carries an inherent level of inaccuracy.  Factored with the knowledge, skill, and experience of the trainer, it becomes an unknowable number.  "Professional trainer" can mean a lot of different things.  I, personally, am very skeptical of a box gym trainer providing the most accurate measurement.  At the end of the day, my point is that 3% is exceedingly rare and that BF% tests carry inherent inaccuracies and should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2016)

CDG said:


> There are way too many variables.  The test carries an inherent level of inaccuracy.  Factored with the knowledge, skill, and experience of the trainer, it becomes an unknowable number.  "Professional trainer" can mean a lot of different things.  I, personally, am very skeptical of a box gym trainer providing the most accurate measurement.  At the end of the day, my point is that 3% is exceedingly rare and that BF% tests carry inherent inaccuracies and should be taken with a grain of salt.


You did prove your point.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Jacob Boyle  - Half a dozen different sites with examples of body fat - I guess you'll have to ask yourself, do you really look like that?
> I'd say to you that if you do, then there would not even be enough skin for a caliper to pinch!
> 
> View attachment 16164


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeti said:


> Well all I can say is the number that has been given to me. I have had the test taken periodically over the past two years. Started working out around 8%( again the number that was given to me) to where I am now.



I wouldn't go around believing everything someone tells you. Just because that's the number someone gave you, doesn't mean it's true. Always do your own research regarding your own fitness because you will care about yourself more than anyone else. Trust but verify. 

3% is very unhealthy and not sustainable. You would be irritated, groggy, and tired all the time because your hormones would be out of wack. 
I would recommend finding a different place or even a few different places to test your BF%.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 25, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> There are 7 calories for every gram of pure alcohol. This is quite a bit when compared to carbs and protein which have 4 calories per gram and fat with 9 calories per gram.
> Alcohol such as beer or liquor also has a bunch of carbs in it as well. So add all that together and you're getting nearly 100 calories for every shot you take and about 170 calories for every beer you drink.
> Say you have 2 shots and 2 beers, you're already pushing 600 calories. And most people eat when they drink so add a meal to that and you are well over 1000 calories. Do this often enough and it is a recipe for weight gain.



So say..eliminate beer for like 90 days?


----------



## The Works (Jul 26, 2016)

Well that was a lot to read haha. Unfortunately I'm in the field right now for two more weeks, back home for a day and back out again... Will be like this until October so I'm guessing MREs aren't going to be my friend.


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 26, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> So say..eliminate bee for like 90 days?


You can. Ideally, the healthiest way is to eliminate beer indefinitely. But the way I handle it is if I'm drinking, then I don't eat a meal with it. I will just skip lunch or dinner for that day to even out my calories.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 26, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> You can. Ideally, the healthiest way is to eliminate beer indefinitely. But the way I handle it is if I'm drinking, then I don't eat a meal with it. I will just skip lunch or dinner for that day to even out my calories.



I can see eliminating beer for the short term, yet you say forever?


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 27, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I can see eliminating beer for the short term, yet you say forever?



That's just a suggestion. I would personally never eliminate beer in the long run.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 27, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> That's just a suggestion. I would personally never eliminate beer in the long run.




What about cutting sugar?


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 27, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> What about cutting sugar?


Sugar is a tough battle. Sugar is a form of carbohydrate. That's all it is and it can be a great source of energy to fuel a workout. Sugar is tough though because there are simple sugars like those found in soda, candy, and desserts. They are "simple" sugars because they digest quickly and do not provide much nutrition. There are also complex sugars like those found in fruit, veggies, and starchy foods like potatoes, pastas, and whole grain breads. They are complex because they digests slowly and will fuel you longer and contain more nutrition.

The complex sugars are healthy and are a great source of energy. I would just cut any excess simple sugars like soda, candy, and coffee creamer. A little is okay, but just use moderation!


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 25, 2016)

TDEE Calculator, and MyFitnessPal will work wonders!
For the calculator go with Scoobys Workshop one, best one around IMHO.


----------

